# Tim The Arab Is HOME For Christmas



## timthearab (20 December 2009)

I never thought that i would be posting this.

On Saturday 19th December 2009, Tim came home from Kilmarnock.
He has rain scald, a bit of mud fever and needs fattening up a bit for the winter, but apart from that, he is home safe and sound back were he belongs.
Thank you for all your 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 help and support over the past 12 months and a very very big thank you to Ali &amp; Katie from missing horses on loan, whom with out them this outcome would not have been possible at all.
The police didnt want to know, they had their pat on the back for police conviction and left me to fend for my self.  Civil court even couldnt make a decission and left the case stayed as they couldnt come to a conclusion either.
So my heart goes out to Missing Horses on loan, who listened when nobody else did, and helped when nobody else would.


----------



## brighthair (20 December 2009)

oh fantastic - what a Christmas present!!!


----------



## spike123 (20 December 2009)

That is fantastic news.I remember your posts on here and on desert dancers looking for him and then how you had found him and couldn't get him returned to you. I am really pleased for you.What a fantastic present for xmas. I am sure he will soon be returned to his former glory and I bet he is pleased to be back with you.Well done to all who helped you in getting him returned.It's always good news to hear when horses get reunited with their owners after being stolen.


----------



## hairymolly (20 December 2009)

Oh thats fab what a nice christmas present.


----------



## MHOL (20 December 2009)

So happy for you


----------



## the watcher (20 December 2009)

Excellent outcome for you and Tim


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (20 December 2009)

Aaaahhh that's a heartwarming ending to an awful story... well done you!


----------



## ester (20 December 2009)

I am so pleased to be reading this 
	
	
		
		
	


	









can we have pics when he is settled in?


----------



## pootler (20 December 2009)

Fantastic news, what a brilliant result.


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 December 2009)

So glad you have him back!!


----------



## Persephone (20 December 2009)

Oh fabulous 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you AND Tim 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Would love to hear further updates too!


----------



## lhotse (20 December 2009)

Fantastic news, that's the best thing I've heard on here for long time!! Give him a carrot from me.


----------



## dunthing (20 December 2009)

What a wonderful ending to, what must have been the most horrible year for you. So very pleased that Tim is home where he belongs. Have a very happy Christmas now.


----------



## dozzie (20 December 2009)

So pleased for you and Tim. I have followed the story and have your post on my favourites waiting for updates! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I agree about Missing Horses on loan. They have done so well in reuniting people with missing horses in such a short time. 

They deserve a huge pat on the back!


----------



## amc (20 December 2009)

What lovely news, have fab Christmas with Tim XX


----------



## Doris68 (20 December 2009)

So pleased for you - what a lovely Christmas present!

Such a shame it had to drag on for so long.


----------



## somethingorother (20 December 2009)

Have been following your posts, and am so so happy for you. Best christmas present ever! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Hope you have a lovely holidays with him. Would also love to hear further updates and piccies


----------



## ElvisandTilly (21 December 2009)

Fantastic news!!! Really pleased you have him back.


----------



## brighteyes (21 December 2009)

BRILLIANT And yes, I was shouting  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Have a wonderful Christmas with him


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (21 December 2009)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 December 2009)

Brilliant news, well done to everyone involved in his recovery for battling on!


----------



## Cuffey (21 December 2009)

So very pleased for you
Virtual hugs for you and Tim
Seems forever since we found your ad on Preloved and got you into the public eye and Horsewatch system
Missinghorsesonloan--you are awesome
But what a let down by our justice system when it takes months to get your own property back


----------



## joeanne (21 December 2009)

We shall be expecting some pictures very soon!
Well done everyone who helped get Tim home again!


----------



## brighteyes (21 December 2009)

Ooooh yes!  Pictures definitely


----------



## JosieSmith (21 December 2009)

I don't know your story but can gather it hasn't been nice.

I'm really glad you've got your horse back, especially just before xmas.  As everyone else has said - what a pressie!


----------



## joy (21 December 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to the both of you.


----------



## stormhorse (21 December 2009)

So very pleased for you. Its lovely to have some good news for a change.


----------



## timthearab (21 December 2009)

Thank you all for your well wishes and support.

Will try and upload a few pics for you today

Have never felt soooo happy and god do i love mucking out!!!

XXXXXX  whooooooooo  yeeaahhhhhhh XXXXXXXX


----------



## moandben (21 December 2009)

What a wonderful Christmas present,  So pleased you have him back and so pleased he is back where he belongs. 
x x x x x


----------



## timthearab (21 December 2009)

http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt84/bigal007/timhomeforchrismas.jpg


----------



## Pixxie (21 December 2009)

what a big smile, so so pleased for you both


----------



## jhoward (21 December 2009)

congratuations! it must be the best xmas pressie ever.


----------



## pricklyflower (21 December 2009)

Your smile says it all. So so pleased for you and Tim (who is gorgeous btw). Congratulations!


----------



## somethingorother (21 December 2009)

ohhh he's a stunner, and so good to see you grinning like mad, bet he is too. 

Have a lovely christmas with him  xxx


----------



## lindsayH (21 December 2009)

What a cracking photo! Wishing you a happy christmas and all the best for your future together xxx


----------



## timthearab (21 December 2009)

I cant  stop smiling, think im even smiling in my sleep!!!
Im desperate for rugs 6'3"  stable and turn out also saddle 17.5"  as all his stuff went with him and i dont have anything left.  Maybe santa might fetch me one!!


----------



## cloppy (21 December 2009)

im sooo pleased for you.  A wonderful christmas to you and Tim x


----------



## Tinypony (21 December 2009)

Hooray!!!!!  Happy Christmas to you and Tim.


----------



## Janette (22 December 2009)

Posted on your other thread as well, but what the heck.....

Bl**dy well done!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  You rock!

I bet the memory of Tim coming up the drive will stay with you forever!


----------



## Daisychain (22 December 2009)

Many congratulations at your outcome, im very happy he is back and your mind is now at rest!!!

Make sure you relax and have the best Xmas ever!


----------



## Buggy (22 December 2009)

Fantatic News!! Has put a smile on my face.... so pleased for you!


----------



## Lakesidelil (22 December 2009)

Wonderful - what a great Christmas present.

Well done all involved.


----------



## Cuffey (23 December 2009)

I understand thanks are due to Karen Beattie of Horsewatch Scotland and Strathclyde Police for unravelling the red tape between the numerous Police Forces involved in Tim's theft
Well done Karen


----------



## PurplePickle (23 December 2009)

Fantastic, such a great xmas present


----------



## CalllyH (23 December 2009)

put a post on here to see if anyone has any spare rugs they dont want or might sell you cheap x


----------



## brighteyes (23 December 2009)

Just look at your face!  And 6'3" rugs - what size of an Arab is he


----------



## Patches (23 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
http://i600.photobucket.com/albums/tt84/bigal007/timhomeforchrismas.jpg 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm blubbing!

I am so, so very happy happy for you and Tim. 

What a fabulous picture! Well done.


----------



## R.A.H (23 December 2009)

Thats great news, I love the picture!


----------



## Daffodil (23 December 2009)

Fantastic!    He's beautiful


----------



## Doris68 (23 December 2009)

Can see why you can't stop smiling - a lovely festive pic!!


----------



## Tiffany (23 December 2009)

What fantastic news, you must be over the moon


----------



## AlexThe Arab (24 December 2009)

Wonderful news - so very pleased for you


----------



## timthearab (26 December 2009)

Thanks for all your well wishes.   Tim was named tiny Tim when he was born because he was tiny, but now he is a big strapping 15.3hh.   
I wanted to thank Karen @ Strathclyde police/Strathclyde horse watch for her help.  and anybody else that i have forgot to thank in the process of helping with the rightful outcome.  Merry christmas and happy and healthy new year XXX
Lisa &amp; Tim


----------



## MHOL (26 December 2009)




----------



## Ravenwood (26 December 2009)

Oh my, I have welled up reading that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I can't even begin to imagine the stress and worry you and your family have been through this last year, nevermind having had another child in between time - its just the most fabulous outcome!.   I am so, very happy for you.


----------



## DuckToller (27 December 2009)

I have a Masta 6'3 turnout with a neck that came with but doesn't fit my daughter's horse, along with a Masta stable rug with neck that is a bit short in the body for a big tum and bum warmblood.  It looks like a mini skirt on him!

You are welcome to them if you think they might fit?  Would be happy to send to you for postage costs but obviously that's not a bargain if he isn't a Masta rug shape!!


----------



## timthearab (19 January 2010)

Just a quick update,  Had our first ride out yesterday.
Totally ache from every muscle possible!!!!!!
He was like a 5 yrs old fizz bomb not 20 yrs old
It was great!!!!    Totally   totally love my horse


----------



## MHOL (19 January 2010)

Hooray!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	
























































































































































































































































































































































xxx


----------



## brighteyes (20 January 2010)

You have waited a very long time for this - bet it was the best ride ever.


----------



## timthearab (20 January 2010)

Better than the three letter word....   Yeahhhhh
XX  Still aching a bit lol XXX   Tim had appointment with dentist today.   Teeth havent been touched for 2 yrs, at least he can enjoy his meals again nowXXXXXX


----------



## lucy1984 (20 January 2010)

Such a happy ending! and what a gorgeous horse!


----------

